# Jar Mail



## deenodean (May 25, 2017)

Got this qt MASON today, it came with a Trademark SMSCo Always Reliable cap. Anyone know how to clean the letters ? Thx.


----------



## nhpharm (May 25, 2017)

Wow...nice early cap!  Zinc is tough as it is pretty fragile and you run the risk of ending up with pinholes in it if you try to clean it up.  I'd leave it as is...no mistaking what it is.


----------



## deenodean (May 26, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Wow...nice early cap!  Zinc is tough as it is pretty fragile and you run the risk of ending up with pinholes in it if you try to clean it up.  I'd leave it as is...no mistaking what it is.



Thx nhpharm for your input.. it's a solid lid , however delicate due to its age...


----------



## botlguy (May 26, 2017)

I'm with nhpharm, leave it as-is. It looks great in my opinion.
Jim S.


----------



## deenodean (May 27, 2017)

botlguy said:


> I'm with nhpharm, leave it as-is. It looks great in my opinion.
> Jim S.


Thx Jim..


----------

